# Realtek USB card reader - detection of drives stops [SOLVED]

## Woodpecker

I have an internal USB card reader from Realtek:

lsusb: 

```

...

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0151 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device

...

```

Now I have the problem that he stops detecting all the available card "slots" so dmesg only shows

```

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

disregarding sdb, sdc, sdd, ... for the xD, SD/MMC...

In Knoppix 6.2 the cardreader works flawlessly - I can even use the USB passthrough from VirtualBox.

```
knoppix@Microknoppix:~$ dmesg 

[   59.750127] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   60.023012] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0151

[   60.023025] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   60.023036] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[   60.023042] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Generic

[   60.023048] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 20060413092100000

[   60.023460] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   60.043448] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   60.043967] usb-storage: device found at 2

[   60.043974] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   65.092435] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   65.094309] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   65.124151] scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic- SM/xD-Picture    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   65.124336] sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   65.158641] scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   65.158987] sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[   65.188426] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   65.199990] scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic- MS/MS-Pro        1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   65.200167] sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[   65.247493] sd 2:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   65.260779] sd 2:0:0:2: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   65.276041] sd 2:0:0:3: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   65.469858] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   93.376252] sd 2:0:0:2: [sdc] 1958912 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 GB/956 MiB)

[   93.405875] sd 2:0:0:2: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   93.469201] sd 2:0:0:2: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   93.469230]  sdc: sdc1

knoppix@Microknoppix:~$

```

I'm not sure if it might be in some way related to 

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/367099 but (re-)loading usb_storage didn't do the trick for me.

Anyone some ideas. Thanks in advance.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Jan 2010 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl alsa amd64 apache2 ati berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cscope css cups cxx dbus dirac divx dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvi encode exif faac ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gpm graphviz gs gsm gtk icecast iconv ieee1394 ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lzma mad matroska mmx modplug modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection rtsp samba schroedinger sdl session shout speex spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype twolame unicode upnp v4l2 vcdx vorbis wma wma-fixed wmv x264 xinerama xml xmlreader xmlwriter xorg xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Woodpecker on Wed Jan 20, 2010 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Woodpecker,

Check your kernel, you need 

```
[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

  or only the first card slot will be found

----------

## Woodpecker

Yes, thanks that did the trick.

----------

